
RBG – An Example for Our Times - ananonymoususer
https://blog.simplejustice.us/2020/09/19/ride-an-elephant/
======
ananonymoususer
My politics are 180 degrees from hers, but I respect that she could put human
relationships above politics. We need more of this.

